# The Ronny Lee Guitar Chord Wheel



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

How many of you remember this? Old school analog learning tool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Probably sold a ton of them


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey that's pretty cool. It'd be a handy thing to keep in the gig bag.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Hey that's pretty cool. It'd be a handy thing to keep in the gig bag.


Yeah it's a pretty handy little rig. On the reverse side its minors.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

The song 'Old Smoky' has some insightful lyrics too. 

I just checked eBay and there aren't any of these up for sale. I'll have to check back another time, I love old collectibles.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Rare, vintage guitar stuff made in the USA. It checks all the boxes! I've never seen another, but I'm sure they sold a ton.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

You can buy one on Amazon.com for $17.00 one used available. I actually remember using one back in the dark ages before computers etc. came along.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> You can buy one on Amazon.com for $17.00 one used available. I actually remember using one back in the dark ages before computers etc. came along.


Too funny. Good to know. It really is a great tool. Kinda neat to have a relic from the last millennium still fully functional, no need for updates!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh yeah, I remember that. I might still have it kicking around somewhere.

HAH. Found it. It's in a bit rougher shape than yours though stringer:


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that. I might still have it kicking around somewhere.
> 
> HAH. Found it. It's in a bit rougher shape than yours though stringer:
> 
> Sweet! I'm looking for my slide rule lead guitar tool at the moment. I may have lost it, it is supposed to be with the wheel.


----------

